# Maltese cutie at Devore, time is out for him



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

* A566219 URGENT AT DEVORE!
*

*Maltese Mix: An adoptable  dog in San Bernardino, CA *

Small • Young • Male 











Time is up at the shelter for this precious little soul. Can you save this dog? They need an adopter to save their life or they will succumb to euthanasia. Remember - dogs in the shelter are stressed & scared. They may not always "show" well, but once you get them out, they become more comfortable. 

PET ID# A566219
Age: 1.5 YEARS OLD

These dogs need someone to open their heart and their home to him. The shelter is very high & fast kill due to the amount of owner surrenders in that region. So many adorable dogs are losing their lives every day at this shelter. 

You must call the shelter first thing in the morning to let them know you are on your way. Give them your name & phone number, and ask they put it on the dog's cage card. (Please contact the shelter, as our email address does not reach the shelter and we have no further information on these dogs). 



Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | San Bernardino, CA | A566219 URGENT AT DEVORE!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Since a rescue group up here had pulled some of the hoarder's dogs from Devore, I thought I'd see what I could find out about this guy. I started with the Devore shelter's listings on petharbor.com and I could not find him either in the adoptable listings or the lost/stray listings.

He looks like a nice young guy, so I'll keep my hopes up that somebody adopted or rescued him!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

mss said:


> Since a rescue group up here had pulled some of the hoarder's dogs from Devore, I thought I'd see what I could find out about this guy. I started with the Devore shelter's listings on petharbor.com and I could not find him either in the adoptable listings or the lost/stray listings.
> 
> He looks like a nice young guy, so I'll keep my hopes up that somebody adopted or rescued him!


I'm so glad someone can check on him, I'm in Ohio so I can't do much good for him... I thought about the fact they're up to their eyeballs in their regular intakes, plus the 170 plus dogs they took in from hoarder/rescue situation....


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I did send this on to our coordinator in S. Cal. and if she got the chance or has a foster home, I know she will do her best to get him. If I hear, will let you know.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Paws crossed that rescue has stepped in!


----------

